# Pte Alexandre Péloquin, Killed in Afghanistan by IED- 08 June 2009



## darmil (8 Jun 2009)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20090608/afghan_soldier_090608/20090608?hub=TopStories

Canadian soldier killed by IED in Afghanistan

Updated Mon. Jun. 8 2009 2:25 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

A Canadian soldier on foot patrol in southern Afghanistan was killed Monday by an improvised explosive device in the volatile Panjwaii district.

Pte. Alexandre (Pelo) Peloquin, 20, of the 3e Bataillon, Royal 22e Regiment, was based at Canadian Forces Base Valcartier near Quebec City.

Peloquin's hometown has not been released. He is survived by his mother, Monique.

"Pelo, as named by his friends, was a strong man, remarkably fit and very courageous," said Brig.-Gen. Jonathan Vance, the senior commander in Kandahar province.

"His family and friends should be very proud of him, and so should all Canadians, for he represented the very best of Canada."

No other soldiers were injured in the explosion, which occurred in Nakhoney, a village about 15 kilometres southwest of Kandahar city.

Peloquin was taking part in a six-day operation to locate and defuse improvised explosive devices.

According to Vance, the team confiscated 15 IEDs as well as material that could be used to make hundreds more of the deadly weapons.

"The local population is extremely happy and wants us to continue," Vance said.

"Pte. Peloquin was part of a successful operation, and he contributed to that success today."

Vance praised Peloquin for his "outstanding" dedication to the Afghan mission, and said the young soldier "will be missed."

Peloquin's death brings to 119 the total number of Canadian soldiers to die during the Afghanistan mission since it began in 2002.

It was the first Canadian death in the country since April 23, when Maj. Michelle Mendes, a 30-year-old intelligence officer from Ottawa, was found dead in an accommodation room at Kandahar Airfield.


----------



## dapaterson (8 Jun 2009)

CBC and CTV are both reporting a Canadian soldier was killed by an IED while on a foot patrol.

CBC:
http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2009/06/08/afghanistan-canada060809.html



> A Canadian soldier was killed Monday by an explosive device while on foot patrol in southern Afghanistan, the Canadian military said.
> 
> The soldier has been identified as 20-year-old Pte. Alexandre Péloquin, Brig.-Gen. Jonathan Vance, commander of Task Force Afghanistan, told reporters at Kandahar Airfield.
> 
> Péloquin, of the 3e Bataillon, Royal 22e Regiment, was based at Canadian Forces Base Valcartier near Quebec City.




CTV:
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20090608/afghan_soldier_090608/20090608?hub=TopStories



> "Pelo, as named by his friends, was a strong man, remarkably fit and very courageous," said Brig.-Gen. Jonathan Vance, the senior commander in Kandahar province.
> 
> "His family and friends should be very proud of him, and so should all Canadians, for he represented the very best of Canada."
> 
> No other soldiers were injured in the explosion, which occurred around 9:20 a.m. local time in Nakhoney, a village about 15 kilometres southwest of Kandahar city.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jun 2009)

Damn....

Condolences to Pte. Peloquin's family, colleagues and friends in their time of loss  

CF news release:  A Canadian soldier was killed when an explosive device detonated during a foot patrol in the Panjwai District. The incident took place in an area south-west of Kandahar City at around 09:20 a.m., Kandahar time, June 8, 2009.

Killed in action was Private Alexandre Péloquin from the 3e Bataillon, Royal 22e Régiment based at Canadian Forces Base Valcartier near Quebec City. He was serving as a member of the 2e Bataillon, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group.

The soldier was evacuated by helicopter to the Multi-National Medical Facility at the Kandahar Airfield.  The next-of-kin have been notified. 

Our thoughts and prayers are with the family and friends of our fallen comrade during this very difficult time. 

While our ultimate goal remains to leave Afghanistan to Afghans, in a country that is better governed, more peaceful, and more secure; let’s not consider the tragic death of our soldiers as a failure of our mission as this is precisely what our enemy is counting on. Our collective efforts here are making a noticeable difference in helping Afghans reclaim their lives from oppression and despicable living conditions.

En francais:  "Un soldat canadien a été tué lorsqu’un engin explosif a explosé pendant une patrouille à pied dans le district de Panjwai. L’incident a eu lieu dans une région au sud-ouest de Kandahar City vers 09 h 20, heure de Kandahar, le 8 juin 2009.

A été tué au combat le soldat Alexandre Péloquin du 3e Bataillon, Royal 22e Régiment basé à la Base des Forces canadiennes Valcartier près de Québec. Il servait à titre de membre du groupement tactique du 2e Bataillon, Royal 22e Régiment.

Le soldat a été évacué par hélicoptère vers l’installation médicale multinationale de l’aérodrome de Kandahar et le processus nous permettant d’informer les plus proches parents est complété.  

En ces moments difficiles, nos pensées et nos prières vont vers la famille et les amis de notre camarade décédé.

Bien que notre objectif ultime demeure de laisser l’Afghanistan aux Afghans, dans un pays qui soit mieux gouverné, plus paisible et plus sécuritaire, nous ne devons pas considérer le décès tragique de nos soldats comme un échec de notre mission puisque c’est précisément ce que l’ennemi espère. Nos efforts collectifs ici font une différence notable pour aider les Afghans à reprendre leur vie malgré l’oppression et des conditions de vie difficiles."

- edited to add CF release -


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (8 Jun 2009)

R.I.P. Pte. Pelo


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Jun 2009)

RIP Soldier!


----------



## CANADIAN F0RCES (8 Jun 2009)

Rest In Peace!


----------



## fire_guy686 (8 Jun 2009)

Rest Easy Pte Peloquin.   

Thoughts and prayers with his family.


----------



## bender (8 Jun 2009)

RIP Pte Peloquin.


----------



## Raye (8 Jun 2009)

RIP Private Péloquin.  My prayers for your family.


----------



## gun runner (8 Jun 2009)

Rest in peace Private, my sincerest condolences to the family, the Regiment, and friends of our fallen hero. Ubique  :yellow:


----------



## Takeniteasy (8 Jun 2009)

R.I.P


----------



## Lance Wiebe (8 Jun 2009)

Rest In Peace, soldier.

My sincerest condolences to the Peloquin family, his friends and his comrades.


----------



## 1feral1 (9 Jun 2009)

Another soldier and man who answered the call for Canada.

RIP Digger.

OWDU


----------



## manhole (9 Jun 2009)

condolences to his family and friends......


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Jun 2009)

RIP Pte Peloquin. You have done your duty, now we will do ours. You and the others SHALL NOT be forgotten.

Our condolences to the family of this fine young Canadian, Pte Alexandre Peloquin.


----------



## Narcisse (9 Jun 2009)

Repose en paix Sdt Péloquin,

Mes sincères condoléances à la famille. Votre fils a accomplie son devoir avec fierté et en est malheureusement décédé honorablement.

2LT Rousseau


----------



## fuzzy806 (9 Jun 2009)

RIP Pte Peloquin

My condolences to his family(both civi and CF) and friends


----------



## tomahawk6 (9 Jun 2009)

My condolences on the loss of Soldat Péloquin. Prayers out to his family at this difficult time. 


I vow to thee, my country, all earthly things above,
Entire and whole and perfect, the service of my love;
The love that asks no question, the love that stands the test,
That lays upon the altar the dearest and the best;
The love that never falters, the love that pays the price,
The love that makes undaunted the final sacrifice.


----------



## steph_3007 (9 Jun 2009)

RIP Sdt Péloquin
Condolences to firiends and family.


----------



## a78jumper (9 Jun 2009)

I will be attending his ramp ceremony this evening . This has been a very sad day in Kandahar. 
RIP mon ami.


----------



## BernDawg (9 Jun 2009)

Stand easy lad, stand easy


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Jun 2009)

RIP Pte Péloquin.  My condolences to the Regimental family, comrades, friends and family of a brave Canadian.

Repos dans la paix, Péloquin privé. Mes condoléances à la famille régimentaire, aux camarades, aux amis et à ceux aimés d'un autre Canadien courageux. Mes excuses pour mon pauvre Français.


----------



## leroi (9 Jun 2009)

Condolences to the family, the military family and friends of Private Péloquin.

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Tulach Ard (9 Jun 2009)

Hats off to you PTE Peloquin, my heart is with both your families.

RIP you have done well.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (9 Jun 2009)

FREEDOM
All enjoy it.
Some use it.
Few defend it.

Thank you Pte Alexandre Peloqin for being one of those few. 
You are a true Canadian hero and your sacrifice is not in vain and will not be forgotten.

And my your family find comfort in the fact that you were doing a job you wanted to do and that you are one of those men willing to step up to try and make the world a better place, at any cost.

Thank You!
Robin

:yellow:SOT:yellow:


----------



## a78jumper (9 Jun 2009)

Just back from the ramp ceremony. He is on his way home. Godspeed.


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Jun 2009)

Just back from the Ramp Ceremony and Viewing.  The Ramp was well attended by all Nations, thanks to all of you.  The viewings are not as well attended, I don't think they are well known amongst the troops.  As always my deepest condolences to the family and comrades of Sdt Peloquin.  

My heart was heavy meeting and shaking the hands of his escorts and guard.  Saying, and meaning you are sorry for the loss of their friend just does not seem to be enough although they did appreciate it.  Poor boys are taking it hard, he will be missed by all.


----------



## Nagual (9 Jun 2009)

R.I.P.  

Je me souviens.


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Jun 2009)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Just back from the Ramp Ceremony and Viewing.  The Ramp was well attended by all Nations, thanks to all of you.  The viewings are not as well attended, I don't think they are well known amongst the troops.  As always my deepest condolences to the family and comrades of Sdt Peloquin.
> 
> My heart was heavy meeting and shaking the hands of his escorts and guard.  Saying, and meaning you are sorry for the loss of their friend just does not seem to be enough although they did appreciate it.  Poor boys are taking it hard, he will be missed by all.


I know your pain and I've felt it.  I only attended one viewing.  Unfortunately, I was usually deep in work.  I was in the BG HQ, and I usually had deliverables that were vital for the fight.  Having said that, I too felt the pain of shaking hands of the survivors.  And I once had the honour to bear the flag for a ceremony.  They are simple, but classy.  I'm certain that Sdt Péloquin's mates have heavy hearts tonight, but I am also just as certain that they will more than live up to the traditions of their regiment and continue to carry on the fight.


----------



## Yrys (9 Jun 2009)

Condolences to Pte. Péloquin's family, colleagues, friends, loved ones and loving ones.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Jun 2009)

Déclaration de la famille du soldat Alexandre Péloquin:


> La famille du soldat Alexandre Péloquin, militaire décédé hier en Afghanistan, souhaite émettre une courte déclaration aux médias :
> 
> "C'est évidemment avec une profonde tristesse que nous avons accueilli hier l'annonce du décès de notre fils Alexandre. Il était passionné par la vie et par son travail de militaire, qu'il occupait depuis peu. Nous trouvons d'ailleurs là un certain réconfort, sachant qu'il n'est pas mort en vain puisqu'il faisait ce qu'il aimait.  Au cours de ta trop brève existence, Alexandre, nous avons eu l'insigne honneur d'être à tes côtés et de te voir grandir. Ton dévouement est sans doute le plus grand souvenir que garderont ceux qui t'ont côtoyé et adoré.  Tous ces petits moments de vie resteront gravés à tout jamais dans notre mémoire.  Repose en paix!"
> 
> ...


----------



## M Feetham (10 Jun 2009)

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (10 Jun 2009)

Our Fallen Soldier Returns Home
LFCA MA 09-10 - June 10, 2009

OTTAWA – Our fallen soldier, Private Alexandre Péloquin, from the 3e Bataillon, Royal 22e Régiment based at Canadian Forces Base Valcartier near Quebec City, returns home to Canada tomorrow.

Where: Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

When: hursday, June 11, 2009 at 2:00 p.m.

What: At the wishes of the families, media will not be permitted on the tarmac.

Present to pay their respects will be Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General of Canada, Mr. Laurie Hawn, Parliamentary Secretary to the Minister of National Defence, Chief of the Defence Staff, General Walt Natynczyk and other dignitaries.

Private Péloquin was killed when an explosive device detonated during a foot patrol in the Panjwai District. The incident took place in an area south-west of Kandahar City at around 9:20 a.m., Kandahar time, June 8, 2009. He was serving as a member of the 2e Bataillon, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group. 

-30-

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/view-news-afficher-nouvelles-eng.asp?id=3000


----------



## R. Jorgensen (11 Jun 2009)

Rest in peace, my sincerest condolences to the family, the Regiment, and friends of Pte Peloquin.    :yellow:


----------



## wildman0101 (11 Jun 2009)

rest in peace soldier (salute)
you will not be forgotton (canada flag)
condolences to family,, comrades,, and friends... (yellow ribbon)
thank-you for carrying the torch brave one,,
we will remember you....
salute
                      scoty b


----------



## walkhard (11 Jun 2009)

I have nothing but respect for out soldiers, RIP .


----------

